# EAE Beholder



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 27, 2021)

Finished this build a couple of days ago.
When Electronic Audio Experiments announced they were doing DIY board, I was excited as I liked the concept of this pedal.
For those who don't know, the Beholder Aberrant Reverberator is a Belton-brick reverb going into a fuzz.
It does not disappoint in the noise department, but you can also tame it and get more "conventional" sound out of it.
I like the sound of the fuzz and found it reacted well with my guitar volume. I also found the filter quite useful to get an array of different sound.
It also plays nicely with synths and drum machines.

That said, as I'm planning to build 4-5 fuzzes in the next 2 months, plus I already have a few noisy machines and different ways to achieve similar tonalities, I decided not to keep it (also in part because window-shopping this week-end led me to crave for something I probably don't need...). But I definitely recommend it to people needing a bit more fuzzed out noises in their life.







[Edit 2022-07-20]:
Update below.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 27, 2021)

I'd love to hear a clip. This appeals to me


----------



## fig (Nov 27, 2021)

That's a handsome graphic...it sort of *definitely* depicts the beguiling idea of a reverb into a fuzz 😍


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 27, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> I'd love to hear a clip. This appeals to me


I probably won't be able to record something before the beginning of the week, but those vids will give you a good idea.
That drone switch is quite nice.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 27, 2021)

fig said:


> That's a handsome graphic...it sort of *definitely* depicts the beguiling idea of a reverb into a fuzz 😍


Thanks! I found this graphic and played with it a bit, and found it was channeling the pedal and kind of the original art at the same time.


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 27, 2021)

Awesome build dude. Color, design, build quality all home runs. 

Cheers.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 27, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> Awesome build dude. Color, design, build quality all home runs.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks!! 
I said it before, but you can't go wrong with the Tayda's matte light blue and an all black design.
I have to refrain myself from using that combination too often, but it works so well.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 27, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> I probably won't be able to record something before the beginning of the week, but those vids will give you a good idea.
> That drone switch is quite nice.


Thanks, I hate it 😀 glad to know I can live without it


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 27, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> Thanks, I hate it 😀 glad to know I can live without it


From the PCB:


----------



## carlinb17 (Nov 27, 2021)

My wife already hates my “music” even without this pedal


----------



## JustGlyphs (Feb 1, 2022)

Looks great! Graphics are killer, definitely channel the original design. What method did you use for them?

Also if you happened to use Tayda's drill service, could you share the template?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Feb 1, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Thanks, I hate it 😀 glad to know I can live without it


@PedalPCB why can't I react my own posts? I'm hilarious 😂😆


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 1, 2022)

JustGlyphs said:


> Looks great! Graphics are killer, definitely channel the original design. What method did you use for them?
> 
> Also if you happened to use Tayda's drill service, could you share the template?


It's Tayda UV print.

Drill template (measured for powdercoated enclosure, you might want to adjust LED and DC jack hole to taste)





						Tayda Electronics Drill
					

Tayda Electronics Drill Designer for custom enclosures.




					drill.taydakits.com


----------



## Robert (Feb 1, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> @PedalPCB why can't I react my own posts? I'm hilarious 😂😆



This really should be a thing.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 20, 2022)

Didn't want to do a new build report, but I just finished another Beholder that was commissioned by somebody who saw the one in the top post on Reverb.
We reworked my design and he wanted the Dry blend control as a pot, so here it is.
The gradient with the gloss looks great, I should really get down to building a lightbox, as this looks better than the pics...







Edit: And its little friend just finished a day later...


----------



## swelchy (Jul 21, 2022)

That looks great!


----------

